# cat type



## CatMan2002 (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi I have a cat that my brother named Francesca And would like to know what type of cat she is ?


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi! I think she is a Domestic Shorthair. Most cats aren’t really any breed like dogs- they’re basically a mix of a ton of different breeds. She’s beautiful!
Is she pregnant? Her belly looks swollen, although it might just be the angle.


----------



## CatMan2002 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks for telling me I am trying to learn more about cats I have had her for a year now and no she isn't pregnant.


----------



## Raq (Feb 2, 2021)

CatMan2002 said:


> Thanks for telling me I am trying to learn more about cats I have had her for a year now and no she isn't pregnant.


No problem. Okay, great.


----------

